# Knipex pliers (Channel locks)



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The adjusting mechanism. The alligator is a slip joint design and the cobra actually locks in place.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

which would you recommend?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I personally like the cobras. I like the fact that if I'm say running 3/4 pipe I don't have to mess with them, I set them once and they're set for all day. 

Some guys don't like the fact that you have to press the button to adjust them (too many moving parts I guess) but after useing them for about 5 years now I won't use anything else.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I personally like the cobras. I like the fact that if I'm say running 3/4 pipe I don't have to mess with them, I set them once and they're set for all day.
> 
> Some guys don't like the fact that you have to press the button to adjust them (too many moving parts I guess) but after useing them for about 5 years now I won't use anything else.


100% agree! 
Now, that said, I also have the new self-adjusting SmartGrip. They are awesome. 

You also HAVE to get a Pliers-Wrench. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> 100% agree!
> Now, that said, I also have the new self-adjusting SmartGrip. They are awesome.
> 
> You also HAVE to get a Pliers-Wrench. :thumbsup:


 I saw the smartgrip the other day. Coming from knipex I'm sure they are top of the line. Have you had them long enough to put them through the paces?

I've got two pairs of the 16" cobras which have replace my old 460s, and I've also got a pair of 22" cobras, they are bad*ss.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't say I've used/abused them real hard yet, but I do use them pretty much every day. They are holding up real well. They had better for what they cost.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Did Channel locks sell out? 

I never heard of "Knipex" till there was a thread running here for the past few days :blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I never heard of "Knipex" till there was a thread running here for the past few days :blink:


Seriously? 
German made and only the best there is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

In my opinion and I have run a lot of rigid in my time Knipex are the best for running rigid. Channellocks the teeth will only last about 6 months and thin I would sharpen them with a file and they might last about 4 more months if you are lucky. 
If all you are running is EMT the Channelllocks will last several years and they are not as expensive. 
I use both and what ever comes out of the bucket first is what I use.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Honestly?

I really like Channel lock, I feel like they're less fickle than the Alligator pliers.

My only complaint against Channellock are the few times I've pinched my fingers when torquing the tool. Plus, Knipex doesn't have the big ones Channellock, does.

Today, I had the best of both worlds, using both the 12'' Alligators, and the 12'' channellocks (which actually open up larger). Alligators are nice because they can cradle the shape of the coupling, but really, between the two, it's a toss up. I keep them both on me because I feel as if they're comparable.

Never had an issue with channel's teeth, either, and I've had mine for 2 years now.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Plus, Knipex doesn't have the big ones Channellock, does.
> 
> .


 I have a pair of 22" knipex cobras, that's pretty damn big. I don't think I've ever seen a pair of chanel locks that big.

Just because I've never seen them doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> I have a pair of 22" knipex cobras, that's pretty damn big. I don't think I've ever seen a pair of chanel locks that big.
> 
> Just because I've never seen them doesn't mean they don't exist.


That is pretty damn big.

But they're not alligators.

There is a slightly larger pair of alligators that I don't own, so I'm assuming they're comparable to what my 12'' channels are already able to achieve.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Seriously?
> German made and only the best there is. :thumbsup:


Now I have a good reason to go shopping and buy some tools :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Now I have a good reason to go shopping and buy some tools :laughing:


Christmas is only 85 days away!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Christmas is only 85 days away!


Everyday is Christmas when you work for yourself, I bet you agree


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> That is pretty damn big.
> 
> But they're not alligators.
> 
> There is a slightly larger pair of alligators that I don't own, so I'm assuming they're comparable to what my 12'' channels are already able to achieve.


 Yea it looks like in the alligators they make a 250mm and a 300mm. Thanks to google I know that is 10" and 12".:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Everyday is Christmas when you work for yourself, I bet you agree


Darn tootin!


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex Cobra*



Frasbee said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I really like Channel lock, I feel like they're less fickle than the Alligator pliers.
> 
> ...


Actually Knipex has a 22" version that has a bigger capacity than the Big Ass from Channellock almost 5" pipe


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Tulbox said:


> Actually Knipex has a 22" version that has a bigger capacity than the Big Ass from Channellock almost 5" pipe


I just discussed this with the other guy.

I'm referring to the Alligators, not the Cobras, which is what you're referring to.

If this is incorrect, link please.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Alligator / Cobra*



Frasbee said:


> I just discussed this with the other guy.
> 
> I'm referring to the Alligators, not the Cobras, which is what you're referring to.
> 
> If this is incorrect, link please.


 You are correct The biggest Alligator is 12" and the biggest Cobra is 22". the Cobra stary where you put it which sure helps


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm afraid of change.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Change*

HOw on earth can you be afraid of change living in New Orleans...they have had HUGE changes!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Tulbox said:


> HOw on earth can you be afraid of change living in New Orleans...they have had HUGE changes!!


Yeah, but I wasn't here before the storm, so I'm ignorant to all that.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Back to the subject at hand, I picked up a set of Knipex 10" Cobras today at a bangin' sale. They have a new version out and now the 10" version expands to 2" at the jaws (1-1/2" officially).


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex on Sale*

What store has Knipex on sale??


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

the sale mentioned was a one-day one-location thing...sorry.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Tulbox said:


> HOw on earth can you be afraid of change living in New Orleans...they have had HUGE changes!!


Shows what you know.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Nawlins is the oldest city in the USA...the more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

All right, here's more info on the knipex cobra pliers and how different they are from the "knipex-licensed" craftsman cobra pliers. I was curious, since I had talked to a knipex rep yesterday and he had said that the craftsman licensed ones were "knockoffs." Not sure they are knockoffs, since they are imprinted with "made in germany" but they are definitely lower-quality than knipex's standard product both in alloy quality and thickness of castings and weight.

The first photo shows the difference in the thickness of the castings in certain areas; mainly the areas around the pivot pin.

The second photo shows the difference in thickness in the top part of the jaws; it hammers home that I need calipers but also points out that the craftsman ones have much thinner castings.

The third photo points out the much larger jaws (where it counts).

I'm not saying that the craftsman pliers suck, but they are a bit lower in quality than the knipex offering.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

heywood said:


> All right, here's more info on the knipex cobra pliers and how different they are from the "knipex-licensed" craftsman cobra pliers. I was curious, since I had talked to a knipex rep yesterday and he had said that the craftsman licensed ones were "knockoffs." Not sure they are knockoffs, since they are imprinted with "made in germany" but they are definitely lower-quality than knipex's standard product both in alloy quality and thickness of castings and weight.
> 
> The first photo shows the difference in the thickness of the castings in certain areas; mainly the areas around the pivot pin.
> 
> ...


I think you are essentially comparing apples to oranges here. The Knipex pictured are the new ones with increased adjustability and larger jaw opening. The Crafstman are the old style of Knipex Cobras. I have two pairs of the old style Knipex Cobras (not Craftsman) and I just bought a pair of the new ones. They appear to have the same differences you note between the Craftsman and Knipex. I think it's just a case of Knipex updating and improving an already quality tool, rather than the Craftsman being a knock-off or inferior tool. But, that's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

The Motts said:


> I think you are essentially comparing apples to oranges here. The Knipex pictured are the new ones with increased adjustability and larger jaw opening. The Crafstman are the old style of Knipex Cobras. I have two pairs of the old style Knipex Cobras (not Craftsman) and I just bought a pair of the new ones. They appear to have the same differences you note between the Craftsman and Knipex. I think it's just a case of Knipex updating and improving an already quality tool, rather than the Craftsman being a knock-off or inferior tool. But, that's just my opinion, of course.



You're probably right. I was just comparing based on what the rep told me; either way the new pliers from knipex are pretty nice and I'm stoked to have a pair.

As far as I'm concerned, the craftsman pliers are fine but I have damaged the jaws a little bit using them at work. I think probably the castings might be the same but the quality of alloy is probably inferior.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

heywood said:


> You're probably right. I was just comparing based on what the rep told me; either way the new pliers from knipex are pretty nice and I'm stoked to have a pair.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the craftsman pliers are fine but I have damaged the jaws a little bit using them at work. I think probably the castings might be the same but the quality of alloy is probably inferior.


That's okay.

They're craftsman, they're not built to last, they're built to be replaced, for free. That's why they have an unlimited warranty.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> ...My only complaint against Channellock are the few times I've pinched my fingers...


Ah, the signature Channellock pinch. Nothing like knowing that the pinch is always there, just waitin' for ya!

The design of the Knipex jaws just grabs so much better on pretty much anything. I always had the impression that Channellock made the teeth on their jaws a little too soft. 

One advantage of the Channellocks is that they are just heavier, and can be better used to hammer with.

The second advantage of Channellocks that I noticed over Knipex 12"/300mm Alligator is that when making up a large pulling head, and opening the Knipex Alligator to squeeze the head closed more, every time I opened them to get another squeeze, they tended to slip to a different adjustment position (not under strain, just opening and closing in a scissor-type action). If this makes sense to anyone... and, it would probably not be an issue with the locking Cobras of Knipex.
The Channellocks can be opened further in their arc without being moved to a different position.

Another advantage that Channellock _*used*_ to have was the maximum jaw opening dimension. Knipex increased the capacity of both the Alligator and the Cobra, matching that of the Channies, if I am not mistaken.

Channellock is a good pliers-maker, and still US-made, so I am proud to support the company. I also like Knipex, and am certainly not ashamed to use their products daily.

Side note: I have a 12"/300mm locking box-joint plier from Wiha, very similar to Knipex's Cobra, that open further than my 'old-version' Alligator Knipex 12".


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I went to lowes to check them out and was suprised how small the dipped handles were, I am not saying I have gorilla hands, but they seemed small. I think ill be looking at the other style handle.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to Lowe's to check them out and unfortunately they only had 2 items stocked from Knipex; the linemans and some 8" diag. cutters.


----------

